# Ear/Sinus Infection



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Walter (11 year old King pigeon) has had a re-occurring problem with inflammation (and small amounts of drainage) from his ears and raspiness in his breathing. He was treated for possible airsac mites (6/6 WormOut) and had received two different antibiotics, which improved but don't completely clear up the infection. Most recently:
- 6/12 Clavamox 90mg twice a day for 10 days 
- 6/22 Doxyvet-P (with Nystatin) for 13 days (pulled CA sources)

Since stopping meds on July 4th, the inflammation in his ears has returned. The drainage is thin and milky, although never large amounts. He's really good about letting me clean his ears, but I'd rather they be healthy and not itch anymore!

Would a longer session of (which?) antibiotic be likely to finally resolve the issue? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Gotta' admit--haven't had one with an ear infection before. I suppose I'd want a vet to look at that discharge under a scope and maybe try to culture it.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi TerryB, 



As for 'mites' infesting inner Ears and causing problems...


In Cats and Dogs, or any Animal really, one very elegant method is to apply a little ( very little one would suppose, for a Bird, ) Olive Oil to the inside of the Ear.

The Oil 'wicks' and distributes itself naturally, and, suffocates any 'mites', and, soothes the inflamed and tender tissues.


As for the Sinus infection, hmmmmm...I have no experience with treating that to know.


But possibly, could there be indoor irritants which could be reduced or eliminated?

Synthetic fabrics, carpets, central Air or Heat..?


In people, diet can effect Sinus infections, or in effect, either encourage them or discourage them...'dairy' is usually the culprit, and, your Pigeon is not likely to consume Dairy, so...


Phil
l v


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you want to do a comprehensive search, the correct term is probably "otitis externa". Birds don't normally have this problem, and generally far less than other animals like dogs and cats. However, it could be for a variety of causes including a fungal infection and the parasites.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I received a bird from the wildlife center a few months ago with ear infection. Sulftatrim cured it within a few days and it nver came back. 
You can try some sulfa drug, it should work for the most common bacterial infections.

reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nystatin wouldn't help unless it physically touched the ear tissues. If it's fungal and embedded in the tissues, you'd need a systemic antifungal. If it's fungal, you're going to have to worry about Walter's immune system. I'd kinda' rather it was a parasitic deal, myself.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks so much for the speedy responses!

I initially took him to a vet who suggested Clavamox. Although there was some initial improvement, the condition stabalized without completely healing. So after 10 days, I switched to the Doxyvet-P (doxycycline-hydrochloride) which the Australian vet recommends for respiratory problems. The Nystatin was to forestall any fungal side-effects from being on the -cycline.

I should clarify that the discharge is coming from the nub located inside the ear opening. The discharge is coming from the opening in that nub. Sometime Walter will twist his head to encourage me to clear out a tiny bit of bothersome gunk.

Searching for Otitis externa turned up several interesting sites:
Diseases of the Ear - http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww72eiv.htm.
Avian Anatomy - http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/anatomy.html

Although Walter is in an outside coop, he has always been sensitive to dust, so I'll vacuum the coop daily instead of weekly to see if that helps (I scrape twice a day.) I have some Trimeth-sulfa, so can easily try that along with the oil.

Thanks!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Poor Walter.....hope you find the answer soon.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

On the subject of ear mites, our Piglet had those, the discharge was yellow and slightly powdery, it cleared up after the application of vaseline which suffocates the mites.

Cynthia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Little Bird! Walter seems to be feeling a lot better now. Yesterday, I had the sprinkler on the area adjacent to the flight pen. On a hunch, I shifted it over a bit and, sure enough, Walter came strutting over and settled down for a nice shower! Afterward, he did some impressive helicoptering followed by his Darth Vadar "I am the most studly King pigeon" impression. Yep, he's feeling good!



cyro51 said:


> On the subject of ear mites, our Piglet had those, the discharge was yellow and slightly powdery, it cleared up after the application of vaseline which suffocates the mites.
> Cynthia


Interesting that you mention yellow slightly powdery discharge. Charlie has had something like that near his preen gland for a while. I'll treat him with some permethrin powder to see if that is the problem.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Allergies can cause sinus infections. You mentioned that Walter is sensitive to dust. Do you think it could be caused by an allergy?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

I'm so sorry to hear about Walter's sensitivity/infection, have you tried an alternative antibiotic like a garlic capsule a day? That may treat the underlying cause as well as build up his immunties. I would even try a drop of Neem oil, and even Reishi capsule if the garlic doesn't help.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Allergies can cause sinus infections. You mentioned that Walter is sensitive to dust. Do you think it could be caused by an allergy?


I had the same thought, since I've been down that road myself. Don't know if you can give a pigeon allergy meds. In the meantime, I'm doing as much as I can to reduce the dust level in the coop. Also, keeping the heater going on at night so he isn't breathing cold damp air.



Trees Gray said:


> Hi TerriB,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about Walter's sensitivity/infection, have you tried an alternative antibiotic like a garlic capsule a day? That may treat the underlying cause as well as build up his immunties. I would even try a drop of Neem oil, and even Reishi capsule if the garlic doesn't help.


I've been giving him a garlic/Brewer's yeast tablet daily for the past 10 days. Not sure now long it's safe to continue that. Any ideas?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would only do the brewers yeast once a week, along with probiotics.

I am not sure how effective tablets are. I use garlic oil caps and have used them for months on rehab birds, no side effects, except for some thick, healthy plumage.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> I would only do the brewers yeast once a week, along with probiotics.
> 
> I am not sure how effective tablets are. I use garlic oil caps and have used them for months on rehab birds, no side effects, except for some thick, healthy plumage.


Good point, Treesa. I had started using the tablets because another bird, KD, has some nutritional issue and the only thing I could come up with was maybe B complex. I'll back off to once a week for the Brewers Yeast. 
I add probiotics twice a week, more often after worming or other medication.

I fell out of the habit of using garlic oil - need to start back up. I read that oil (containing vitamin A) is helpful in the digestion/utilization of the B vitamins. I think keeping older birds healthy sometimes comes down to the little things, since an individual bird's metabolism may not process nutrients in an optimum fashion. Getting older isn't for sissies!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Good point, Treesa. I had started using the tablets because another bird, KD, has some nutritional issue and the only thing I could come up with was maybe B complex. I'll back off to once a week for the Brewers Yeast.
> I add probiotics twice a week, more often after worming or other medication.
> 
> I fell out of the habit of using garlic oil - need to start back up. I read that oil (containing vitamin A) is helpful in the digestion/utilization of the B vitamins. * I think keeping older birds healthy sometimes comes down to the little things, since an individual bird's metabolism may not process nutrients in an optimum fashion. Getting older isn't for sissies!*


Yep, and I agree with that. I try to give my older couples a garlic cap with Neem oil at least once a week.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Update*

Walter is gradually improving - ears are clean most days. With molting season underway, I've been very diligent vacuuming up quill crumbs to reduce irritants. Yesterday, I took an old feather duster and found a hidden pocket of dust over the top nest box - it looked like a blizzard when I cleaned it off! I'm ready for a Better Coops and Flight Pens photo shoot!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Terri! I'm so glad Walter is doing so much better!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'm glad to hear that's going away, too. I don't like discharges...

Pidgey


----------

